# Milan: Calabria senza rischi. Ecco quando può tornare.



## admin (15 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan non vuole prendersi rischi riguardo le condizioni di Calabria. Il terzino potrebbe tornare con l'Empoli, ma solo se avrà recuperato pienamente. Altrimenti, si rivedrà contro la Roma a gennaio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan non vuole prendersi rischi riguardo le condizioni di Calabria. Il terzino potrebbe tornare con l'Empoli, ma solo se avrà recuperato pienamente. Altrimenti, si rivedrà contro la Roma a gennaio.


Con calma,rientri pure lui con tutta la tranquillità del mondo nel 2022,tanto non siamo in piena emergenza,no.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan non vuole prendersi rischi riguardo le condizioni di Calabria. Il terzino potrebbe tornare con l'Empoli, ma solo se avrà recuperato pienamente. Altrimenti, si rivedrà contro la Roma a gennaio.


andrà a finire che rebic leao e calabria torneranno forse per febbraio..


----------



## Swaitak (15 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan non vuole prendersi rischi riguardo le condizioni di Calabria. Il terzino potrebbe tornare con l'Empoli, ma solo se avrà recuperato pienamente. Altrimenti, si rivedrà contro la Roma a gennaio.


si ma facciamo giocare Kalulu


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan non vuole prendersi rischi riguardo le condizioni di Calabria. Il terzino potrebbe tornare con l'Empoli, ma solo se avrà recuperato pienamente. Altrimenti, si rivedrà contro la Roma a gennaio.


In breve : si valuta di giorno in giorno.
Nuovo mantra rossonero.
I giorni diventano settimane, le settimane mesi....


----------



## mandraghe (15 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> andrà a finire che rebic leao e calabria torneranno forse per febbraio..



Se continuano così mi sa che tornerà prima Kjaer


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Con calma,rientri pure lui con tutta la tranquillità del mondo nel 2022,tanto non siamo in piena emergenza,no.


L'emergenza la vediamo noi tifosi,a loro frega una beata mazza,in società intendo,perché quando Maldini ti dice che non entra nessuno e che la rosa ora è profonda(dove?Quando?) omettendo però di dire che qualitativamente siamo pessimi,be',allora m'arendo come dice un mio amico romano.


----------



## Mika (15 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Con calma,rientri pure lui con tutta la tranquillità del mondo nel 2022,tanto non siamo in piena emergenza,no.


Anticipiamone il rientro forzatamente così magari si spacca fino a fine stagione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Anticipiamone il rientro forzatamente così magari si spacca fino a fine stagione.



Molto da forzare eh..  
Per la stessa tipologia di infortunio i nostri impiegano SEMPRE SEMPRE SEMPRE SEMPRE dalle 2 alle 4 settimane in più rispetto a tutti gli altri calciatori.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Dicembre 2021)

I nostri calciatori non possono certo lamentarsi quanto a tutele mediche.


----------



## Gamma (15 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan non vuole prendersi rischi riguardo le condizioni di Calabria. Il terzino potrebbe tornare con l'Empoli, ma solo se avrà recuperato pienamente. Altrimenti, si rivedrà contro la Roma a gennaio.



Beh a questo punto meglio aspettare l'anno nuovo.
Con tutto il rispetto per Davidino, ma non è Cafù, possiamo resistere per un'altra giornata giocando con Kalulu, che comunque sta facendo il suo.

Poi è l'unico ruolo completamente coperto visto che c'è anche Florenzi e, all'occorrenza, Saele.
Ci fosse la necessità di forzare la mano con degli indisponibili lo farei per Leao o Rebic, che in questo momento sono davvero fondamentali.


----------

